# Werbe jem. auf Frowo/Antonidas



## Mannoy (24. August 2014)

Würde hiermit die Auferstehungsrolle für den Server Frostwolf/Antonidas anbieten. Ziel ist es hierbei nur, dass der Geworbene die Boni der Rolle kriegt und ich die meinigen - leveln jedoch möchte ich nicht mehr 
mfg, mannoy


----------

